# Neo mastiff X Great Dane I Believe



## Danielj

Hi everyone, some advice would be nice. me and my partner are big animal lovers, we rescued boss the neo mastiff X great dane from a person that had a big break down. and basically it was so bad he started drinking and so on.....he basically forgot about this poor chap, he was locked in one room all time, wasn't fed from day to day, never walked in months,

we was offered him 3 times and in the end i felt so sorry for him that i took him, he is supposedly 2 yrs old, his marle in colour, got the statue of a great dane and a head of a neo i think.

his so loving and abit scared, his great with kids, my nieces climb all over him and all he does is just role over for them to scratch his belly and he follows you everywhere, and loves cuddles. he walks on and off the lead, takes a couple of times to come to you off the lead, and pulls abit on the lead. but i don't think he was walked alot, his fully house trained, and is such abig baby, loves to sulk in the corner when he don't get his own way. i have never known a dog to have so much character.

unfortunately thou me and my partner are moving in together on Monday and we are not allowed big dogs, and he is abig boy. land lord said because of his size he is a threat. Even thou he is the softest dog you have ever seen. I don't regret rescuing him thou, because he is alot better now, he used to limp on his back leg and now you can see its getting better from slow excercise, we have had him nearly 2 weeks now, and his just so adorable but sadly he needs to go to a for ever home, with a nice big yard.

any help would be great. some pics of the poor fellow x x


----------



## Mese

Awww bless him 

Have you tried your local rescues ? 
what happens on Monday if you cant rehome him ?


----------



## Danielj

Mese said:


> Awww bless him
> 
> Have you tried your local rescues ?
> what happens on Monday if you cant rehome him ?


have tried a couple but all full up, well come Monday... he might even have to be took to the local RSPCA even thou it is against everything I believe in. but its also not fair on him to be stuck in a flat if i did take him and just hope people didn't report me, but we just can't. but i don't want to see anything bad happen to him either

daniel


----------



## babycham2002

Rspca wont take him, they dont take any apart from cruelty cases now

Try these people at the breed rescue as he looks very like a neo, 
Bullmastiff Rescue | Neapolitan Mastiff Rescue

Or this lady at neo mastiff welfare
Breed Rescue - Neapolitan Mastiff Welfare, National


----------



## babycham2002

[email protected] <[email protected]>

above is the email for the first link I posted, their contact us page doesnt seem to be working

Best of luck


----------



## SixStar

OMG he could be my Blue  He's a Neo x Dane and the split of that fella. What area are you in?


----------



## Your Halo

Try:

Large Breed Dog Rescue
Iron Mountain Dog Rescue
Great Dane Adoption Society
Cane Corso and Molosser Rescue

Where abouts in the country are you? The may be some non breed rescues in your local area who may help


----------



## Danielj

babycham2002 said:


> Rspca wont take him, they dont take any apart from cruelty cases now
> 
> Try these people at the breed rescue as he looks very like a neo,
> Bullmastiff Rescue | Neapolitan Mastiff Rescue
> 
> Or this lady at neo mastiff welfare
> Breed Rescue - Neapolitan Mastiff Welfare, National


i have emailed afew and because i live in west midlands and not east they said they can't help.



babycham2002 said:


> [email protected] <[email protected]>
> 
> above is the email for the first link I posted, their contact us page doesnt seem to be working
> 
> Best of luck


have sent them an email



SixStar said:


> OMG he could be my Blue  He's a Neo x Dane and the split of that fella. What area are you in?


we live in west midlands - walsall area. just don't know what to do.


----------



## Danielj

Your Halo said:


> Try:
> 
> Large Breed Dog Rescue
> Iron Mountain Dog Rescue
> Great Dane Adoption Society
> Cane Corso and Molosser Rescue
> 
> Where abouts in the country are you? The may be some non breed rescues in your local area who may help


thank you i am in the west midlands - walsall area


----------



## Danielj

SixStar said:


> OMG he could be my Blue  He's a Neo x Dane and the split of that fella. What area are you in?


i live in the west midlands area - walsall, but i just don't know what to do, the rescues say there full or can't help due to where i am.


----------



## Marley boy

what does the landlord think he is a threat to? people? the house? have you tried offering to pay more rent if you can bring your dog (most landlords are money orientated) it's such a shame for you to give up your dog because you are moving house


----------



## Danielj

Marley boy said:


> what does the landlord think he is a threat to? people? the house? have you tried offering to pay more rent if you can bring your dog (most landlords are money orientated) it's such a shame for you to give up your dog because you are moving house


his not our dog, we rescued him about 2 weeks ago.to foster him, or to keep him but we have found issues why we can't keep him so we need to find him a new home quickly. the landlord was on about his insurance and the fact that the other residents will complain,

and he is a threat to people, and will destroy the house.


----------



## Marley boy

i dont know what to suggest then, other than what everyone else has said. Could you move moving day back a week or two? That way you would have more time to find a sutible home or rescue for him, he is really lovely


----------



## Danielj

Marley boy said:


> i dont know what to suggest then, other than what everyone else has said. Could you move moving day back a week or two? That way you would have more time to find a sutible home or rescue for him, he is really lovely


i think we are going to have to prospone it. he is a very lovely boy, his such abig baby...his great with kids and great with other dogs, he sulks alot when he don't get his own way...oh and he snores alot lol


----------



## kelly-joy

Hi we help find rescue placements for pets that need to be re homed for whatever reason, completely free of charge. We help them to find rescue placements so they don't end up in the wrong hands and homes.I am not promising that we will be able to find him a rescue placement but I will try, If you would like our help please email me at [email protected] and then I will send you a template of questions about the dog and once I have that back I can start to contact rescues we work with to see if any can take your dog


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Have you tried Birmingham Dogs home 0121 643 5211

Also There is dogs trust, not sure what would be the nearest but
Dogs Trust - Home should tell you.

Apologies if Im duplicating something you have already tried.


----------



## Jomox

Danielj said:


> i live in the west midlands area - walsall, but i just don't know what to do, the rescues say there full or can't help due to where i am.


I would love to re-home your dog for you, currently just got one dog in my home, as the others are at my mothers in the city where they come here sometimes while I look after them, (train them etc)

I live in the country side also and have a very big back-garden which is surrounded by woods. On the front is a few miles of countryside where he can roam free on long walks.

I have to consider this but I also don't want to take a dog that is 2+ years old, am really looking for a new dog who is under 2 so we can bring him up with our other dog and pets, but I will seriously give this thought about giving this beautiful dog a very good home especially if your having trouble finding someone to take him, but I do hope you can find somewhere as it will be a bit hard for me to take a new dog at this current stage.

How is he with cats if you know?


----------



## Danielj

Jomox said:


> I would love to re-home your dog for you, currently just got one dog in my home, as the others are at my mothers in the city where they come here sometimes while I look after them, (train them etc)
> 
> I live in the country side also and have a very big back-garden which is surrounded by woods. On the front is a few miles of countryside where he can roam free on long walks.
> 
> I have to consider this but I also don't want to take a dog that is 2+ years old, am really looking for a new dog who is under 2 so we can bring him up with our other dog and pets, but I will seriously give this thought about giving this beautiful dog a very good home especially if your having trouble finding someone to take him, but I do hope you can find somewhere as it will be a bit hard for me to take a new dog at this current stage.
> 
> How is he with cats if you know?


he is good with cats, he used to live with a cat. and when he see's them when he is being walked he don't even bother with them, he don't even want to know them. his good with dogs just wants to play with them, his also good with children as my nieces and my youngest brother who is 6 plays and climbs over him and all he does is just role on his back and want his belly scratched.

well alot of people have said they think his about 15 - 18 months old, but his last owner said he was nearly 2. we are having trouble homing him, his such a lovely boy and has a heart of gold, i have touched every part of this dogs body - that might sound weird but just to check his ok with of, you can do everything his just abig softy

thank you

daniel


----------



## Danielj

kelly-joy said:


> Hi we help find rescue placements for pets that need to be re homed for whatever reason, completely free of charge. We help them to find rescue placements so they don't end up in the wrong hands and homes.I am not promising that we will be able to find him a rescue placement but I will try, If you would like our help please email me at [email protected] and then I will send you a template of questions about the dog and once I have that back I can start to contact rescues we work with to see if any can take your dog


i tried emailing you but, it sent it back as failed and that your quota has been reached 550 - 550

ok this has got alittle worse, the landlord of our current house won't allow us just week or 2 he wants a month of us, so i don't think we are going to be able to do it, not a month on our current one, then months upfront and a deposit on our new one, but we rnt allowed dogs in our new one. this is a mess. we need to find him a home quick


----------



## kelly-joy

oh squirral mail must have a problem. Email me at kellyjoysargent[email protected] instead


----------



## blueribbonuk

email me at [email protected] i may if he is suitable, be able to help, but i would need to know more about this dog firstly


----------



## kelly-joy

Daniel do email Tracy (blueribbonuk) she is one of the rescues we work with and she does use foster homes


----------



## blueribbonuk

yes we have foster homes. i foster the large breed dogs that come into our care. if you look on here i am sure there are pics of my brood


----------



## kelly-joy

I can vouch for that I been to tracys home and seen all her dogs, she was one of the rescues we took stuff for from our Christmas gifts for rescues appeal


----------



## Danielj

we have interest in him, and 2 people have rang me now and said his a cane corso Italian Mastiff, anyone have experience in these breeds


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Take a look at CANE CORSO UK & MOLOSSER RESCUE

There is info on there. there is a dog that looks very like him too.
He is going to be a very desireable dog that could fall into the wrong hands very easily because of what he is. At least if you give him to a rescue he is likely going to go to a vetted home, rather than be passed from pillar to post.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

The rescue will take in crosses too, they have foster homes all over the country and dont rush into rehoming, until they have given them retaining.
They are a very specialised breed. I know you are desparate because of your situation, but please contact these people and see what they say before you do anything. 079603 48820 Julie Hillman.


----------



## Danielj

Sled dog hotel said:


> The rescue will take in crosses too, they have foster homes all over the country and dont rush into rehoming, until they have given them retaining.
> They are a very specialised breed. I know you are desparate because of your situation, but please contact these people and see what they say before you do anything. 079603 48820 Julie Hillman.


i gave julie a call, and told me to email her and she thinks she might be able to help. thank you


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Danielj said:


> i gave julie a call, and told me to email her and she thinks she might be able to help. thank you


I hope she can help you, Breed rescues usually do what they do because of the love of their breeds and more importantly know them inside out and exactly what they need. They also see on a daily basis exactly what can happen when they get into the wrong hands, so therefore are extemely careful where the dogs are placed. Poor Lads already had a rough start. Lets hope he can find his forever home now. let us know how your getting on.
Good Luck.


----------



## Danielj

blueribbonuk said:


> email me at [email protected] i may if he is suitable, be able to help, but i would need to know more about this dog firstly


hi tracy i have emailed you  thank you


----------



## blueribbonuk

have replied. let me know if you want my help.


----------



## blueribbonuk

hopefully this boy will be coming to me next weekend


----------



## Sled dog hotel

blueribbonuk said:


> hopefully this boy will be coming to me next weekend


Great news, glad that he will be safe and have a chance of finding a good forever home now.


----------



## Danielj

Update

been out all day with boss, and his new owners, a lovely couple with an older daughter. they cam and saw him yesterday, and then we took him down to there's today and he was really happy, they have experience with lots of dogs and have rescued in the past. they own a pet shop and live near the Malvern hills, they have a big back garden and the dog will never be left alone. so i was happy for them to adopt him. they are going to keep me updated with pictures and we have arranged for my self to go and visit them in a months times


----------



## blueribbonuk

thats great news


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Glad you have found him a geat home, its nice that you can keep in touch too.


----------

